# Aruba Virgins



## Tin Man (Apr 26, 2007)

Never been before and thinking of trying the Riu Palace Aruba opening July 07.
Looks great but of course there are no reviews and a limited amount of pictures available. 
Wonder if anyone has seen the construction progress. We will be going late Aug. 07.. 
We would also like to know of any "not to be missed excursions". Thanks in advance


----------



## DAGJAM (Apr 26, 2007)

I wouldnt risk it being done and functioning in time.  If I were staying at a hotel in Aruba, it would be the Radisson.  The Marriott and Hyatt are great as well.  Havent seen the Westin yet.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Apr 26, 2007)

I came back from Aruba 3/25/07 and can tell you that IF they they are opening 7/07, then their facilities are going to be very limited...it is FAR from complete.....and I am FAR. I would NOT book the Riu until it is complete and they have their "grand opening". I am don't even buy their projected date of October '07 based on what I saw.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 27, 2007)

For possible better response, I am moving this thread to the Caribbean forum.


----------



## 2hokies (Apr 27, 2007)

Are you looking for a hotel, or are you trading your Grande Vista?  We've traded into Aruba three times using our Grande Vista gold week, and we've always stayed at Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club.  You'll get better Aruba-specific responses on one of the many Aruba bulletin boards.  Here's a great one!! http://bb.visitaruba.com/index.php


----------



## chrisnwillie (Apr 28, 2007)

The other very good board for Aruba info is www.aruba-bb.com


----------



## gretel (Apr 29, 2007)

*Riu*

Just passed the Riu last week.  They are still putting up the building, cement work, etc.  Getting it to completion within a few months is extremely unlikely.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 29, 2007)

chrisnwillie said:


> The other very good board for Aruba info is www.aruba-bb.com



No one on this board will recommend any of the Marriott properties.  They hate them.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Apr 29, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> No one on this board will recommend any of the Marriott properties.  They hate them.



Actually, I am personally appauled at their behavior over the Marriott properties on that BB.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 29, 2007)

chrisnwillie said:


> Actually, I am personally appauled at their behavior over the Marriott properties on that BB.




So am I.  It's gotten completely ridiculous.


----------



## Tin Man (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We are doing a Apple Vacation. It's our 20th wedding ann. and II and Marriott are becoming a PITA.


----------



## hopkie (May 14, 2007)

*Palm Beach Club at Aruba Grand*

Can anyone tell me if the Palm Beach Club at Aruba Grand (ROY) is now managed by RIU?  Is it part of the RIU complex?  Sure looks like it from the RIU website and the www.arubagrand.com link has been dead for some time now


----------



## chrisnwillie (May 14, 2007)

Yes, it is now managed by the Riu, and the owners haven't been able to use their units in almost 2 years and are not at all happy with the lack of communications between Riu and themselves. Here's a link where owners chat about it:

http://bb.visitaruba.com/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## Tin Man (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for sending this site. It's been very helpful. Looks like the Riu is a go in Aug..


----------

